# Vizsla Vs. Weimaraners



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Especially if they are embroidered on your hunting vest.........
> 
> Sorry Randy, I had to.


Does it look sort of like this one. :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

kek25 said:


> I'm impressed. Over 30 posts and this one is still open. Joel must have lost the keys to his locks.:evil:


As a general rule I try to keep a thread open until we get to 75% of either pointless or off topic posts? I haven't had time to calculate the ratio on this one yet.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a weim as a kid it was the greatest dog ever. IMO they have a sheperd like mentality for the family which can be good and bad, you will never hunt enough for the dog. i assume that the V is also this way, the one down side I know of to a weim is that when you look in the paper and see 5 weim pups for sale all about 7 mo old it tells you somthing, they are a lot of work and are VERY active, too active for a lot of people. But if you go into this knowing what you are getting into you will be fine. As far as hunting skills i have been around both..... get the weim the V is just a baby red version that is just a little less in each catagory.:evilsmile 


PICK A GOOD BREADER!!!!!!!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> As a general rule I try to keep a thread open until we get to 75% of either pointless or off topic posts? I haven't had time to calculate the ratio on this one yet.


Slacker!! :evilsmile


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

This is a great link and quiz....... Describes my zeak to a "T"..

http://www.weimrescue.org/quiz/

He is ready for Grand Vally to crush all of D2 football once again this year....


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

BarryPatch said:


> Does it look sort of like this one. :lol:


Nope.....maybe Randy can post a pic for us.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

A-Out...

I forgot to warn you that buying a Weimaraner may lead you to play "dress up" with your dog. :lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

BarryPatch said:


> A-Out...
> 
> I forgot to warn you that buying a Weimaraner may lead you to play "dress up" with your dog. :lol:


Or embroidering a logo and the name of your dog on clothing........


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hevi said:


> Or embroidering a logo and the name of your dog on clothing........



Hey, the guy was doing it to help raise money for a kid that had cancer or something similar, I figured it was the least I could do. . .I don't mind if people make fun of it, it's a little corny, but I'll continue to wear it until it wears out.


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I am with you I have a wiem face emroidered on a hat with the saying "Team Abby" on it. I am proud of my dog and there is no shame in that.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

At least your being gay for a good cause.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

BarryPatch said:


> At least your being gay for a good cause.


Well played BP, well played........:lol:  :lol:


----------



## MSteven (Mar 19, 2006)

Darn that Bill Wegman! His influence has caused people who own Weims to dress them up in people clothes. Come on guys! These are dogs! Not fashion models!:rant: 

I managed to break my wife of trying to dress ours up, and my mom from buying cutsey doggy hats and t-shirts. 

Buster helps out too, he chewed to shreds the last hat she tried to put on him:evil: 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.

Mark


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

have a 1.5yr old Dratt. and a 6 yr old Weim. Weims are very smart dogs. . . problem solving smart. Easiest dog I've ever trained. Oringinally bread for hunting lions, these dogs don't mess around. Also bred with "man sharpness". . . that means gaurd dog trait. 
The biggest thing you're going to have to do with either breed is EXERCISE. And NO, taking them for a walk doesn't count, neither does jogging. They need to be run, full tilt, for miles and miles. If you notice that the dog starts chewing up your stuff, and the dog is getting exercise. . . it isn't enough. 

The only Vizsla that I know is Tom's and he's a niceaone. 

Both breeds are versitile breeds, which means you can duck hunt with them, fur track, train to blood track, and of course pointing . . . not a bad thing at all. 
do your homework and choose the breed that impresses you the most. 
BFTrout


----------



## WEIM-VIZ (Oct 28, 2005)

There are many differences in these dogs. Like has been said read up on each breed. The Viz's smaller size I think make them a bit more athletic. But in the end the quality of the dog is a product of its parents, and the breeder. Do you research, I have throw away alot of money on dogs that did not work out.


----------



## timberdoodle05 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll come out of lurk mode for this one. Many good point's already made, there are many similarities and many differences. The biggest one being the Vizsla has never had to become the butt of jokes because it has never had to suffer being dressed up like Cinderella and pasted on calendars all over the place.

No, really: The biggest issue with weims and I do raise them is that there are two distinct lines going on, field and show. And to put it simply, many of the show lines do not hunt, period. Bmac is a good resource for good hunting weims as he raises them and I raise hunting weims. If you decide to research weim breeders, I will also be happy to help you find a good weim (yes, there are some out there).

I also have great respect for Vizslas and have hunted with many. The Vizsla has not suffered the same problems as the weim. There are many DC's in Vizslas as the hunt has not been compromised for a bizarre looking, over angulated show dog. And they have never been dressed up as Cinderella and put on calendars.

I would disagree on the super charged, hyper weim description as mine lay around all day long and don't destroy my house. Nor do they need 10 mile runs every day. They do get worked but they have never required tons of activity. The good ones are pretty laid back in general but then again, you will never see my dogs advertised for $300 in the paper either.

If you are interested in weims feel free to p/m me and I'll answer any questions you may have. There are lots of good Vizsla folks here too so you will get some leads and advice on well bred dogs.

PS: I lurk often and you guys crack me up! There are many days when you have me laughing out loud at your posts. Really enjoyed the weight loss posts. 

Cam Rice


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

BFTrout said:


> have a 1.5yr old Dratt. and a 6 yr old Weim. Weims are very smart dogs. . . problem solving smart. Easiest dog I've ever trained. Oringinally bread for hunting lions,


Lion hunting? Interesting. I've heard Germany has more lions than Michigan has cougars.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

LION HUNTING

I have heard that this is a real problem in Germany, all of those tourist who get eaten every year it is just such a pitty.:lol: 

I think that they were breed for guard and for hunting large pray found in Europe, However i have heard and seen first hand that the breed does have a very distinct dislike for cats.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

BarryPatch said:


> Lion hunting? Interesting.


I thought that sounded a bit off base......

These must be the Rhodesian Weimeraner line.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Hevi said:


> I thought that sounded a bit off base......
> 
> These must be the Rhodesian Weimeraner line.


found this: Although originally they hunted game such as wildcats, wolves, deer, mountain lions, and bears, the dwindling population of these animals in Germany led the Weimaraner to be bred increasingly for upland bird hunting. Today it is used as both bird dog and water retriever.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Lets get back to the original question:

*Hevi Vs. Omega*
any big differences between them? is one more fit for hunting then the other? please list experiences and anything helpful. thanks


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

This should be good!!


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Hevi said:


> Dear ppronto,
> 
> This is yet another validation of gayness among Weims and their owners.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

omega58 said:


> For those wondering, Matt works in a prison.


I'll bet he likes guarding the showers. :lol: Seriously though, a couple questions - how may cavity searches do you do each week? What's the neatest thing you've ever found inside a man's butt?


----------

